# Doinker Tactical Stabilizer By: Doinker



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm a little late but thanks for the review!


----------



## AndyVandy (May 9, 2009)

I am very interested in this one. Thanks for the review. I got in on the DISH as soon as I could get my hands on one for one reason, the off-set. It works but with the weight I was comfortable with at the end I still ended up with an angled disconnect. I think the Tactical will work even better at balancing the bow because of how easy it is to adjust weight and feel.


----------

